# Portable Horse Showers - recommendations please!



## cyberhorse (24 October 2016)

Does anyone have one of the portable horse showers on a trolley? If so how do you find them? We are looking for one, as the new yard does not have a shower room with one installed and it would also be handy to take with us on the horse wagon. Just want to know which to go for and if you really do get what you pay for with these.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 October 2016)

A friend has a shower king one but has had no end of problems with the hose. However a local large yard I know has one too and it's fine and not had any problems. It gets a lot of use!  Personally I don't like idea of gas cylinder anywhere near stables or on board lorry so following to see if there are any other options


----------



## cyberhorse (24 October 2016)

Thanks for the reply. We already carry an LPG bottle onboard the wagon and we are on LPG gas at home so fairly accustomed to gas cylinders. We currently have a portable shower with pump that is rechargeable but you have to fill it with hot water and the pressure is not great.


----------



## Annagain (24 October 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			A friend has a shower king one but has had no end of problems with the hose. However a local large yard I know has one too and it's fine and not had any problems. It gets a lot of use!  Personally I don't like idea of gas cylinder anywhere near stables or on board lorry so following to see if there are any other options 

Click to expand...

I've been wondering this too. When I bathed my boy the other day YO lent me his big electric Burco water boiler so at least I had a lot of hot water available rather than having to boil kettles. I have wondered if I could use one of these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ivation-Battery-Powered-Waterproof-Handheld-Portable/dp/B00IFHFJXI with that. 

My only concern is keeping an eye on the water temperature. The Burco is meant to BOIL water so it will get too hot if you don't keep adding cold to it, but I'm not sure if this will drain the Burco faster than it boils the water if you put it on low and have it very full. I suppose you can get it to a decent temperature and then turn it off but you'd then have to wait for it to re-heat if you run out of water. Altering the thermostat on the Burco would be ideal but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## miss_c (24 October 2016)

Look up Hippo Horse Showers... they look absolutely fantastic and are on my wish list!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (24 October 2016)

Oooooo those little shower head gadgets look  interesting!  I suppose yu could fill a massive tub with warm water and use it that way if hose long enough, but as u say it the heating of the water that's the problem!


----------



## Annagain (24 October 2016)

We have electricity at the yard so not a problem. A plug in electric version of the gas shower would be perfect!


----------



## Llee94 (24 October 2016)

I have one and find it amazing. Mine is a Hot Horse Showers one. Love how easy it is to just wheel out and then put away again once finished. The horses certainly seem to appreciate hot water and I also find it really handy for washing out stables/the lorry to make sure they are all nice and clean.


----------



## cauda equina (24 October 2016)

I have the Eccotemp L5, I think it's the same as the Hot Horse Showers one, about £160 from Amazon.

I bought the trolley they sell with it too, but it didn't fit the heater unit well; I'm sure it would be possible to improvise a much cheaper trolley using a sack trolley.
The Eccotemp comes with a metal-covered shower-type hose, and a shower-type head, but you can replace these with plastic hose and a garden spray.


----------



## 3Beasties (24 October 2016)

Ditto hippo horse showers!! Amazing product at a very reasonable price!


----------



## Goldenstar (24 October 2016)

I have a shower King it's great .I can't imagine life without it now .
As we use gas bottles for loads of things I know it's very very safe .
Electricity is far more likely to cause a fire .


----------



## cyberhorse (25 October 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have not looked at the Hippo yet, I think it was probably Hot Horse we saw at Hickstead this year. Very good point about the trolleys C E as a lot of them have the trolley as an optional extra.  I'll have a look at those makes suggested and do some comparisons of flow rate. Goldenstar I am also slightly more uncomfortable with electricity when you are dealing with a water item (knew someone who was killed with an electric shower in the home). This is why we just had the rechargeable 12v from CPC. It's OK for a basic rinse when out and stuck, but does not have the flow for proper full bath day with three horses.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 October 2016)

So it basically looks like Hippo is more as has a special trolley that it comes with? I love the hippo trolley as a horse wouldn't be able to kick the gas canister.

Also who is ready for stupid question......what happens if it get rained on?!


----------



## Llee94 (25 October 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			....what happens if it get rained on?!
		
Click to expand...

They break! (or at least the one I have would if I left it out!)
If they are attached to an outside wall they should be under some sort of cover like a overhang. If on the trolley they should be put away after every use and again can't be used outside if it is raining and no cover.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 October 2016)

It would be on other side of a gate to use to be away from kicking monster ponies and would be under an over hang so should be ok then, just might get a little drizzled on!


----------



## Llee94 (25 October 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			It would be on other side of a gate to use to be away from kicking monster ponies and would be under an over hang so should be ok then, just might get a little drizzled on!
		
Click to expand...

I would cover it with a sheet then when not in use providing it isn't warm from being used.


----------



## cyberhorse (25 October 2016)

Just on hot horse shower website and in the details it says it is rainproof... not that you'd leave it out in the rain but you could use it on a rainy day.

Delivers up to 5 litres/minute hot water at 25deg above ambient
Rain proof for outdoor use
Proven technology = safe, reliable, efficient


----------



## ElleSkywalker (25 October 2016)

Oh no it'd sleep inside!  It's just when it's being used there might be a tiny chance it gets rained on and as have 5 ponies it could be outside getting rained on for a while!


----------



## vickie123 (25 October 2016)

cyberhorse said:



			Just on hot horse shower website and in the details it says it is rainproof... not that you'd leave it out in the rain but you could use it on a rainy day.

Delivers up to 5 litres/minute hot water at 25deg above ambient
Rain proof for outdoor use
Proven technology = safe, reliable, efficient
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a shower a couple of years ago from hot horse shower and never received my goods. When I tried to contact them by email and through facebook I heard nothing back. Luckily I paid through PayPal so I was able to get my money back. At the time I wasn't the only one having problems with them. I ordered an ecotemp direct from Amazon in the end and it's been fantastic. The first one they sent out didn't work and they immediately sent a replacement. They were extremely helpful particularly when it stopped working a year on and it turned out the batteries had died. Should have worked that out myself doh! You do need a decent water pressure though. Horses love it


----------



## booandellie (25 October 2016)

I got one and love it! I would get the one that has the higher litre capacity as they have better water pressure. Mine is fixed 2 the wall but you could just use a general sack barrow ( much cheaper option)


----------



## TheEngineer (26 October 2016)

The L5 is a good unit, you need to supply your own hose from the shower to the shower head,most garden centres sell them and a pistol grip spray head also. Some re sellers supply these with the L5 and L10. The most important thing is water pressure to the shower unit.You cannot just gravity feed from a tank, you need mains pressure or thereabouts,otherwise the units will not work, also they need to be in a ventilated area, never enclose one as they are basically a portable multipoint water heater and they vent  into the air. If you need to run one from a tank,rather than mains,seek the advice of a plumber who can install a pump to supply the right pressure. Apart from common sense, my experience with these is that they are good units.


----------

